# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Calado (Rotterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Calado

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Calado, Rotterdam

Adres: Randweg 33, Rotterdam


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Calado*

----------

